# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Antartica's ''massive'' Yoga Workbook

## Antartica

Hello and welcome.Saying that feels weird because this is only my third post.But,this will be my online home for now so i guess saying that makes me,polite?I can be very vague sometimes,but on my upcoming experiences i'll try to be detailed.I am interested in lucid dreaming,but not as much as wanting to better myself along with finding the answers to the questions I have.I believe what you are teaching here can help me with both.So,if I go sideways please feel free to criticise,and give advice.I will start with the first basic skill today,and work toward whatever it brings.So,lookout for that.Til then....

----------

